# هدية بيبي زرقاء



## أم فيصل (17 مايو 2011)

أحبابي الكرام



سأعرض عليكم اليوم طلبية منفذة من هدايا المواليد باللون الأزرق



أتمنى أن تنال رضاكم واستحسانكم



قيمة الستاند مع زينة الشوكلت ب 200 ريال ويزيد السعر بعد ذلك حسب سعر الشوكلت ونوعيته



ولمن يرغب بالتواصل معنا يراسلنا على العام أو الخاص 



تصميم وتنفيذ أم فيصل _ الرياض



" لا أحلل ولا أسامح من نسب موضوعا أو عملا لي باسمه"


----------



## أم فيصل (28 مايو 2011)

*رد: هدية بيبي زرقاء*

أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه


----------



## أم فيصل (31 مايو 2011)

*رد: هدية بيبي زرقاء*

*سبحان الله وبحمده

سبحان الله العظيم *​


----------



## أم فيصل (6 يونيو 2011)

*رد: هدية بيبي زرقاء*


أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه ​


----------



## أم فيصل (15 يونيو 2011)

*رد: هدية بيبي زرقاء*

 
أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه ​


----------



## أم فيصل (30 يونيو 2011)

*رد: هدية بيبي زرقاء*

أستغفر الله العظيم 
__________________


----------



## أم فيصل (10 يوليو 2011)

*رد: هدية بيبي زرقاء*

أستغفر الله


----------



## أم فيصل (31 يوليو 2011)

*رد: هدية بيبي زرقاء*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

( شَهْرُ رَمَضَانَ الَّذِي أُنْزِلَ فِيهِ الْقُرْآنُ هُدىً لِلنَّاسِ وَبَيِّنَاتٍ مِنَ الْهُدَى وَالْفُرْقَانِ فَمَنْ شَهِدَ مِنْكُمُ الشَّهْرَ فَلْيَصُمْهُ وَمَنْ كَانَ مَرِيضاً أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ فَعِدَّةٌ مِنْ أَيَّامٍ أُخَرَ يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ بِكُمُ الْيُسْرَ وَلا يُرِيدُ بِكُمُ الْعُسْرَ وَلِتُكْمِلُوا الْعِدَّةَ وَلِتُكَبِّرُوا اللَّهَ عَلَى مَا هَدَاكُمْ وَلَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ) 

(البقرة:185) ​


----------



## أم فيصل (18 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: هدية بيبي زرقاء*

-أسعد الناس ..أقلهم إنشغالا بالناس 
__________________


----------



## جنان الخلد (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: هدية بيبي زرقاء*

بالتوفيق لك ,,,,,


----------



## أم فيصل (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: هدية بيبي زرقاء*

بارك الله بكم


----------



## أم فيصل (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: هدية بيبي زرقاء*

عندما تنمو أظفارنا..نقوم بقص الأظافر.. ولانقطع أصابعنا..!*
**وكذلك عندما تزيد مشاكلنا بالأسرة..يجب أن نقطع المشاكل.. لا أن نقطع علاقاتنا*


----------



## جوو الرياض (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: هدية بيبي زرقاء*


----------



## أم فيصل (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: هدية بيبي زرقاء*

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أم فيصل (26 فبراير 2012)

*رد: هدية بيبي زرقاء*

*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : يقول قال الله تعالى :
" يا ابن آدم إنك ما دعوتني ورجوتني غفرت لك على ما كان منك ولا أبال
ي يا ابن آدم لو بلغت ذنوبك عنان السماء ثم استغفرتني غفرت لك
يآبن آدم إنك لو أتيتني بقراب الأرض خطايا ثم لقيتني لا تشرك بي شيئا
لأتيتك بقرابها مغفرة" رواه الترمذي*


----------

